# Forum Technical Questions >  >  Posting pictures

## takeone77

How do I include pictures in the body of a message when posting? thanks

----------


## JEK

Here's a tutorial.https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/thr...report-no-luck

----------


## JB

I had to make a change to the upload scripts to address a security issue.
Seems to be working fine.

Let me know if you have any problems

wide-bird-phil62.jpg

----------


## JB

btw - nice photos Phil

----------


## Abycatgirl

how do I put a photo with my name??

----------


## KevinS

Forums Home, Forum Actions, General Settings, Edit Avatar

----------

